# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Soustraction de vecteurs

## sansouba

salut,j'ai besoin de votre aide. j'ai besoin de faire la soustraction entre deux tableaux de 8 cases comportant des entiers. La soustraction se fera case par case. exemple:


```

```

    le rsultat de p1 - p2 sera un tableau comme suit : 70 180 310 56 1 10 21 80
le problme ici est que p1 et p2 doivent tre entrs et j'ai pas trouver le type  ncessaire. et si je dclare un type:


```
 type entier is array(7 downto 0)of integer;
```

c'est dans architecture que je vais le dclare et moi j'ai besoin de se type dans entity pour les entrs p1 et p2.      ::help::

----------

